# Minimum Salary in Australia



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

Dear All,

What should be the minimum salary in Australia Sydney South for couple with one newly born baby.

Also, what is the best area in Sydney South to live with family. How much is the one bedroom and monthly expense


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

zqureshi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> What should be the minimum salary in Australia Sydney South for couple with one newly born baby.
> 
> Also, what is the best area in Sydney South to live with family. How much is the one bedroom and monthly expense


Hi,

Well, no one would be able to answer such case-specific questions. That's the reason even after 75 views, you don't see any reply.

The minimum required to survive for a couple with a kid is somewhere between AU $2000-3000 per month (bare minimum without any luxuries added). 

A one bedroom apt. will cost you anywhere between $250-800 per week ($1000-3200 per month) depending on the suburb and the facilities provided.

As I said, it totally depends on your desired lifestyle and how you spend.


armandra!


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Alot for your reply.

What about like 

I have been living in UAE and earning around 5000$ per month and easily saving 2000$ but not sure how much salary in Sydney will allow me to save such money.

Lets say 

1 bedroom
Groceries+ kid special things
Outings weekly
Fuel if buying a car
Going to home country yearly
Shopping weekly
What else


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it has been said on this very forum that if savings are what you are into, you are better off staying in Dubai  Just consider the following approximate rates from May-July 2010 and multiply appropriately to get your costs. I am jotting this down from memory so I may be a bit off.

1. Rice Best Quality Indian - $4/kg

2. Lentils - $3/kg

3. Flour - $1/kg

4. Sugar - $1/kg

5. Chicken Breast - $7/kg

6. Condiments (red chillie, black pepper, etc.) - $3 per 100 gm bottle.

7. Salt - $1/kg

8. Cooking Oil - $10 for a litre bottle.

9. Washing Powder - $15 for 1/2 kg pack.

10. Huge ToblerOne Bar - $4.

11. Four course meal at posh indian restaurant in CBD - $65 per person.

12. Ordinary lunch at ordinary Turkish Shop - $10 per person

13. Large Health Shake (any three of strawberry, apple, pineapple, passion fruit, mango, banana) - $6.

14. Multi-Pass Railway ticket good for 30 rides - $40.

15. Taxi Rates - Approx $4 per km. Rates vary.

16. Shirt [posh brand R. J. Williams] - $100 (after a LOT of heckling).

17. Wind proof jacket [R. J. Williams] - $230 (after a LOT of heckling).

18. Shampoo - $5 for normal head and shoulders bottle.

19. Fruits - $4 per kg (rates vary by fruit type I am giving you an average).

20. Multi-ticket to Oceanworld Acquarium, Sydney Wildlife, Sydney Tower - $40 per adult.

21. Cost for going out on the Skywalk of Sydney Tower - $60 per adult with $10 per picture.

22. Haircut with head-massage and head-shampoo (the upscale shop didn't offer just haircuts) - $45.

I think the above would give you a VERY good idea of the kind of spending you will need to do. You can be certain that whatever you will spend will only be MORE than the number you get by multiplying the above. You can add a 20% - 50% buffer value to your estimate. Do tell us the number you get though


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Have you worked part-time on a general store? :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> Have you worked part-time on a general store? :rofl:


Funny you should ask because I became VERY good friends with a Pakistani student working at a convenience store. Beware!!! If the job hunt gets protracted, you may find yourself at the wrong side of the store shelf  Being responsible for bringing groceries for my mum at home, I kept a close tab on my expenses during my visit and kept comparing things with Pakistan.

Anyways, being the traditional Pakistani husband that you yourself are, I am quite sure you have bought 'Piyaz' and 'Aaaloo' for your wife quite often enough and could rattle off the current price list better than a waiter reciting the menu at a 'Dhaba'


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi zqureshi

If you see the sites for students expenditure it says a backpacker/student leading a simple life can easily manage in 12-1500$. I know couples who manage well in 2500$/month. the combined salary is about 7000$/month, adn they do manage saving approximately 3500-4000$/month


----------

